# Until we meet again at the Rainbow Bridge Jack



## JackNMegan (Mar 7, 2013)

About 4 years ago, shortly after I got married, my husband wanted to do something nice for me. He knew I loved cats so even though he wasn't a cat person, he found a cat for us to rescue. Actually, he found two. Jack and Megan were litter mates and the shelter wanted them adopted out together so we took the plunge and adopted them both. Even though they were litter mates, they were polar opposites. Jack was a black/gray tabby who had a really mellow personality and didn't get into trouble. Megan was a Siamese/tabby mix who was energetic and a little hyper and her middle name was trouble. When we adopted them, my husband was not a cat lover. He had never owned a cat, was allergic to them, and was uncertain about how to even pet them. 

Soon after we brought them home, they started to grow on my husband-especially Jack. From the self-proclaimed cat hater my husband was, we were now growing into a family. We lived with them in Colorado for a little while and the 4 of us moved to Texas in a moving truck about 2 years ago. When we got to Texas, we had established what "life" looked like. Jack would meet us at the door when we came home, Megan would continue to get into things she knew she wasn't supposed to. Along with strict diets so Jack could lose weight and kitty-proofing everything to keep Megan out of too much trouble, our life with them was set. We were truly a family. During this time, my husband and Jack grew closer and closer as Megan claimed me as hers and only wanted anything to do with Dad when Mom wasn't around.

Two days ago, I came home from work and noticed that Jack was breathing rapidly and his whole stomach would move up and down as he breathed also. We took him to see the vet yesterday morning where we left him for some x-rays and we would go from there. About 2 hours later, I called the vet and got the news. Jack's chest cavity was full of fluid. We went ahead and did an ultrasound as well as took a sample of the fluid both to figure out what it was and to relieve some of his discomfort. We found out that our little cat, who was only 5 years young, had a tumor at the base of his heart which was causing problems as it grew and that chyle was leaking into his chest cavity causing him respiratory distress. Without radical treatment like opening up his little chest cavity to remove a tumor and chemo and radiation, there wasn't much we could do. We took Jack home last night so we could have a little more time with him and see if he improved since they drained some of the fluid. Today, he was tired but too uncomfortable to sleep and his breathing was still labored. My husband and I decided that we had to do what was best for him, not what our selfishness wanted which was to hold onto him forever. With heavy hearts, we put him to rest. 

We are both so heartbroken over this turn of events. He was way too young to die like this. We worry how Jack's sister will take it also. Our definition of life will forever be changed. My husband is beside himself about how fast life changes--literally in 1 phone call. 

Until we meet again at the Rainbow Bridge, Rest in Peace Sweet Jack. We will miss you so much and we loved you so much. We may have made your life a little better when we adopted you, but you made our lives infinitely better by being in our lives. Love, Mom, Dad and Megan


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This was a very touching story. Jack had some great years with you and he was loved. I'm sorry, I know it hurts.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You both did the best for him and he was loved. It is hard when they are so young and I hope all the memories of him comfort you & your husband now.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a really nice tribute, especially how your husband stepped out of his comfort zone to adopt them with you and how Jack returned the favor by adopting him. But it's really sad too. I'm sorry for your loss. Give Megan extra hugs tonight.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Megan will certainly mourn her brother. Be patient with her too since she can't express herself in the same way we do. Give her lots of extra snuggles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charliexx (Apr 12, 2013)

i am only new here to this group, but i just wanted to say how sorry i am at your loss....they become so much a part of our families, when we loose them it just breaks your heart....i lost my cat 2 mths ago and i can tell you that it does get easier, it just takes time, allow yourself to grieve for him, allow yourself to miss him, remember him how ever you can...I had my charlie cremated and she sits pride of place upon the mantle above the wood fire - her favorite place. i pass her every morning and say hello....

Megan will definitely mourn his loss, it will be so hard for her, she doesn't understand he is gone, she will most likely go off her food, she will go looking for him, she will most likely sleep in his spot and she will most likely cry every night, our other cat did all this....give her extra love and hugs

I hope my charlie looks after him for you 

RIP Jack forever running free over the rainbow bridge...till you all meet again


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing for Jack. You will have a lifetime of sweet memories to draw from!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have never been in this position, have yet to lose my cats, other than ones that ran off when I was a kid, so I can't even imagine how you feel. My heart breaks for you. I agree, lots of extra snuggles and attention, and I know it's kind of early to thank about but if she does take it badly, you may want to consider getting another cat for her? So sorry for your loss.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Jack was lucky to you as his parents for the time that he had. As much as it hurts, you did the right thing. It does get easier with time as you remember all of the happy times that you had with him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am soo soo sorry. It is so painful, the loosing of our beloved pets.
I had 2 last fall that I had to put down 10 weeks apart. And unforseen.

"heartbroken" doesnt describe what I still feel....


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## barkingmad (Feb 28, 2013)

gone to cat heaven, sorry to hear, I always wish cats didn't have to die.


----------

